#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-05-16
<bluebomber> Good night, everyone, from EST.
<mhall119> I wonder if zoopster sent his balloon up
<munz> mhall119: acording to the questforthestars yes, here is the tracking but the alt does not appear to be a baloon, maybe it is actualy zoop http://aprs.fi/?call=a%2FQ4STAR-15&mt=roadmap&z=11&timerange=3600
<DammitJim> do any of you use a virtual machine for windows?
 * DammitJim covers himself
<munz> sooo, just curius as to what backup methods people are using for ubuntu. need and automated bu solution for files, settings, & mysql
<munz> yes i do jimmah1 
<munz> @work have xp in vmware, home in vbox
<munz> whats up?
<munz> *sorry should have said DammitJim 
<DammitJim> munz, what kinda hardware are you using? I find XP in my Precision to be super slow
<DammitJim> I have allocated 2GB and it's a Dual Core machine
<munz> in vbox or vmware?
<DammitJim> vbox
<munz> i'm using on quad core w/2gb ram 1 allocated
<munz> vbox@home is 512mb ram
<DammitJim> hhhmmmm... something else that is kinda funny is that it seems as if my hard drive is fragmented or something
<munz> the vm @work does not like to be configured to use mutiple cores
<munz> it slows it down alot
<munz> i have just recently started using vbox
<munz> have been using vmware for a while
<DammitJim> I've used VBOX for many years, but I don't know why I feel like this XP guest is just way too slow
<munz> hmmmmm not sure...
<DammitJim> anyways... why do you have XP LOL
<munz> LOL, have to run quickbooks ar work
<munz> testing at home, and wife uses it once in a while for cupon printing lol
<DammitJim> :D
<munz> other wise i try to convert everyone i can
<munz> i now have our web dev people using ubuntu 75%(they have to use dreamweaver sometimes)
<munz> converted the wive 3yrs ago, besides rare issues w/cupons she loves it
<DammitJim> does she use web mail?
<munz> yea, gmail
<DammitJim> cool
<DammitJim> is there a website where there are conversion stories?
<munz> not that i know of.....there should be! thats a great idea!
<DammitJim> :)
<munz> DammitJim: http://www.ubuntustory.com/
<munz> kinda one
<DammitJim> that's cool! I love it!
<munz> yea, me too, gonna post tonight
<munz> DammitJim: here is another, more for linux in general http://www.tuxradar.com/content/open-ballot-have-you-converted-anyone-linux
<maxolasersquad> Check this out.  Aboslutely insane.  http://pdp11.aiju.de/
<maxolasersquad> UNIX V6 emulator written in Javascript.
<crashsystems> lol
<munz> cool
<jamalta> wow
<bluebomber> Agreed. Wow.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-05-17
<ShawnR> am i not giving unity enough of a chance?
<ShawnR> i'm trying to figure out what canonical sees in it, but i just can't seem to like it
<syd_> hi all
<syd_> i nedd help with usb device in  ubuntu 10.04 (kernel 2.6.32-32)
<mhall119> morning
<munz> morning mhall119 
<tiemonster> mhall119: he's back!
<tiemonster> how was it?
<mhall119> busy
<mhall119> tiemonster: your ypy project looks amazing, but I had some problems running django on it
<tiemonster> mhall119: did you get some sort of error?
<DammitJim> hey tiemonster, hey mhall119 
<mhall119> tiemonster: no, but it's like session tracking didn't work, I got the django admin login form, but after entering the correct username/password it just sent me right back to the login form, no error
<tiemonster> DammitJim: hello sir
<mhall119> morning DammitJim 
<tiemonster> mhall119: were you running localhost?
<mhall119> tiemonster: yeah
<tiemonster> have you been able to run localhost with Django before?
<tiemonster> I've never gotten localhost to store cookies.
<mhall119> yes, using django's built in server
<mhall119> ./manage.py runserver
<mhall119> I was using wsgi to run it in ypy
<tiemonster> Try your IP and see if it works.
<mhall119> ok, I'll give it a try
<tiemonster> thanks!
<tiemonster> this is why we need alpha testers... and people to write documentation...
<DammitJim> what is Django?
<tiemonster> seriously?
<tiemonster> I thought you've used it
<DammitJim> I'm kidding :D
<tiemonster> :-P
<DammitJim> you guys are having too much fun... I'm still trying to get XP running in virtualbox LOL
<tiemonster> XP runs better in Virtualbox than bare metal
<DammitJim> that's only because the virtual hardware is totally stable
<mhall119> yeah, but XP isn't
<DammitJim> tiemonster, do you always run the latest version of django or the official relase (super stable)
<DammitJim> mhall119, that's right... so, by not changing the variables, you get better chances of it not breaking :D
<tiemonster> We're running 1.2.2 right now
<tiemonster> we usually upgrade to latest stable every six months
<tiemonster> but now they're ditching my application for something vendor-supported
<tiemonster> I've lost all of my programming responsibilities
<DammitJim> tiemonster, I'm sure you learned a lot with your application
<tiemonster> oh yeah
<tiemonster> and now I'm learning how to polish my resume
<DammitJim> I was reading last night in the unwritten laws of engineering that what's happening to you is probably for the better
<DammitJim> you've done it, dude... now you get to move forward!
<DammitJim> congrats!
<tiemonster> hehe
<tiemonster> I need to finish my degree first: 2 more years
<DammitJim> tiemonster, yeah, but that's secondary (at least in my view). You've accomplished so much more already!
<DammitJim> Dude, I don't know you very well, but the couple of times we've talked, you seemed like you've achieved a lot (unless you were plainly lying to me) LOL
<tiemonster> most likely true
<mhall119> tiemonster: sweet, using the IP worked!
<tiemonster> cool
<tiemonster> SSL was rolled in yesterday if you want to play around with that
<tiemonster> otherwise, it would be helpful if you could use it as your Django development server
<tiemonster> find the nasty bugs
<tiemonster> :-)
<mhall119> tiemonster: I'd be happy to
<tiemonster> it should be faster than the Django built-in server
<mhall119> I may even using it in my personal-production env
<tiemonster> and still does code reloading
<tiemonster> we're looking at a stable release at the end of the summer
<mhall119> it does seem quite fast
<tiemonster> yeah - we need to do real benchmarks on it
<tiemonster> but in initial tests, it's about three times faster than Twisted when using CPython
<tiemonster> the real fun is when we embed PyPy. Should be about 30 times faster...
<tiemonster> PyPy includes a JIT compiler that generates native code
<mhall119> how do you make git show you where you cloned a repo from?
<tiemonster> git remote show [name]
<tiemonster> so most likely, `git remote show origin`
<tiemonster> I think
<mhall119> thanks, setting up a prodev environment
<tiemonster> k
<tiemonster> so how is working for Canonical?
<mhall119> fun
<tiemonster> :-D
<tiemonster> good!
<mhall119> learning lots of cool stuff
<mhall119> nothing as cool as ypy yet though
<tiemonster> hehe
<tiemonster> jamalta is supposed to be giving it a test run as well
<tiemonster> I think we found a way to run pandamon on it
<nigelb> o/
<nigelb> hello mhall119 ;)
<nigelb> I thought I'd hang out in loco channels where I have friends :)
<mhall119> gah!
<mhall119> I mean, oh hey there nigelb 
<nigelb> haha
<munz> lol
<mhall119> tiemonster: any idea what I'm missing here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/608998/ ?
<tiemonster> Do you have build-essential?
<tiemonster> and python-dev?
<mhall119> nope
<mhall119> but I will in a second
<tiemonster> :-)
<mhall119> dang I love apt
<mhall119> wow that's a lot of compiling
<reya276> Morning
<tiemonster> mhall119: it's a lot of whining
<reya276> Is anyone having Dual display issues in 11.04?
<tiemonster> oh yeah - I was going to try that
<reya276> For some reason my Laptop LCD display wont display anything but a blank screen and no external display either. I can however go in to a CLI prompt. Is there any way to reset it as 10.04 and 10.10?
<reya276> I also went into my /home/<username>/.config/monitors.xml and reset it there but nothing the same issue, no LCD nor external display
<tiemonster> yeah, I don't know anything about that
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: o/
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: how's post-uds for u?
<dantalizing> morning
<mhall119> RoAkSoAx: not sick yet
<mhall119> almost back on a normal sleep schedule
<mhall119> tiemonster: awesome, got it working on my AWS instance
<mhall119> i'll be testing it out there
<dantalizing> why is nigelb here? invader!
 * MichelleQ waves
<nigelb> dantalizing: haha
<nigelb> hey MichelleQ 
<mhall119> tiemonster: uh oh, something's not working..
<tiemonster> mhall119: what?
<mhall119> submitting a form, it seems
<mhall119> not sure if it's my code or yours though
<mhall119> let me try though apache
<mhall119> where does ypy log errors?
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: im in my normal sleeping schedule, not jet-lag 
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: have you heard anything from itnet7_uds ?
<tiemonster> mhall119: it should send them to stderr, I believe
<mhall119> well then I'm not getting any errors
<mhall119> RoAkSoAx: not yet
<tiemonster> is it a POST?
<mhall119> I assume he got back sometime yesterday
<mhall119> tiemonster: yes
<tiemonster> how long ago since you updated?
<mhall119> I git cloned it just minutes ago
<tiemonster> hmm
<tiemonster> can you print out the request and paste it for me?
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: he got back on sunday
<tiemonster> mhall119: by the way, output redirection and default port would be handled in the init script included in the Ubuntu release, should we decide to go that route
<munz> welcome back itnet7 
<itnet7> Thanks Munz!!
<itnet7> How are you? 
<munz> good, how about u? fun trip?
<itnet7> Yeah, it was really great!
<munz> cool, did you get any extra jollies from DHS? lol :)
<itnet7> lol, no thank God
<itnet7> brb....
<mhall119> welcome back itnet7 
<crashsystems> hello florida
<itnet7> Thanks mhall119 !
<itnet7> hey there crashsystems !
<nigelb> hey itnet7!
<itnet7> Hey there nigelb !!
<itnet7> All we need is for you to move over to Florida ;-)
<itnet7> My wife and daughter were fighting over the Rupee you gave to me ;-)
<itnet7> I should have asked you for two of the same!!
<nigelb> haha
<itnet7> They appreciated it either way
<itnet7> Wait until they receive their postcards
<tiemonster> mhall119: hey, I think we fixed that problem. Can you repull and rebuild when you have a chance? We'll be hanging out in ##ypy if you need help.
<mhall119> nigelb: yeah, my kids liked the rupees too
<tiemonster> apparently one # requires a trademark
<mhall119> um...no, just that it be official
<mhall119> #qimo has one
<crashsystems> sometimes the internet amuses me. today is one of those days.
<jamalta> Hey! Any of you use U1 Notes + Android?
<jamalta> I need testers for an app I'm working on :)
<jamalta> Just released a very bare-bone 0.1 version of it: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.jamalfanaian.chalk
<itnet7> cool jamalta ~!
<jamalta> and i promise it shouldn't break your U1 notes (I already fixed the bug that did that :X)
<jamalta> i'd love any feedback you have.. it's still pretty basic, but i have a lot of features planned for it.
<itnet7> sweet! installing it now, I haven't really been synching my notes... but will begin now
<jamalta> itnet7: thanks! let me know
<jamalta> oh, i just remembered it doesn't support delete yet.
<jamalta> so if you delete a note, it will not get deleted from the U1 server, and it'll be added again on the next sync :\
<itnet7> coolbeans.
<itnet7> nigelb: are you still around?
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: due how's it going
<itnet7> good and you? 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-05-18
<ShawnR> hola
<bluebomber> Hola, ShawnR 
<reya276> Anyone here?
<reya276> well anyways, my laptop display wont show anything but black and when I try to do 'unity --reset' from CLI I get this error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/609301/
<nigelb> itnet7: just woke up, wassup?
<nigelb> itnet7: where you looking for me? What's up?
<itnet7> nigelb: nvm, I forget what I even needed :-)
<DammitJim> anybody here using LibreOffice?
<munz> sorta, installed, only used it a few times
<DammitJim> munz, any better support for MS documents?
<nigelb> itnet7: :)
<munz> a little
<munz> tried it on one but images were missing
<munz> *image
<munz> was a company logo
<DammitJim> I'm trying it now
<zoopster> works fine
<zoopster> it's not libreoffice btw
<zoopster> it's ms office and how they proprietarily handle things
<DammitJim> LOL... what is it, zoopster ?
<zoopster> it IS
<DammitJim> oh yeah... but honestly, since I'm changing the world a bit at a time, I have to compromise for now :)
<munz> :) yes zoopster 
<munz> they hate any form of open standards
<zoopster> well...if you START in libreoffice then it works fine
<DammitJim> problem is when I don't start the documents
<zoopster> heh
<zoopster> then you have to fix ms's mess
<DammitJim> I'm doing it.... a bit at a time... 
<DammitJim> *sigh*
<maxolasersquad> The good news is that MS Office will now read the open standard, so you can save LO docs and send them to Office 2k7+ users and they can open them.
<maxolasersquad> IME, LO has been read .docx and .xlsx pretty reliably.
<DammitJim> maxolasersquad, I agree with that... even OO has done a good job... my problem is with pptx files
<maxolasersquad> Ah.  I fortunately haven't had to deal with those much.
<zoopster> what's funny is that mso will read lo's docs with NO issues whatsoever
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<itnet7> pong
<bluebomber> Point, itnet7! That makes the score 1-0.
<itnet7> :-)
<munz> lolz @ bluebomber 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-05-19
<munz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFEidJQiTts
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-05-20
<DammitJim> does anyone here do web design?
<DammitJim> does efm navigation come with the standard e17 install?
<DammitJim> or is that part of half or full?
<dantalizing> morning
<maxolasersquad> Indeed
<nigelb> lies!
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: pong
<itnet7> Hey there dantalizing ! maxolasersquad and nigelb !
<nigelb> hey itnet7 
<itnet7> What's happening?
<nigelb> RoAkSoAx: Sorry that you got ubuflu!
 * itnet7 runs and hides!
<nigelb> itnet7: well, I gotta eat my own dogfood. Writing an API for an Android app in Flask (what I gave the lightning talk about)
<itnet7> nice!
<nigelb> itnet7: did you go through the interview this week?
<itnet7> nigelb: not yet, hopefully soon
<nigelb> :)
<itnet7> the sooner the better 
<nigelb> heh
<RoAkSoAx> nigelb: hehe :(
 * RoAkSoAx thinks itnet7 pass me his flu :P
<nigelb> haha
<bluebomber> Hey, all! Our Natty launch party at USF went splendidly. We had approximately forty students and faculty attend, a remarkable feat for 3:00 on a Friday afternoon. Thanks to zoopster and itnet7 for their contributions.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-05-21
<mhall119> wow, good show bluebomber
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-05-22
<Alch> Does anybody know of a channel where I can get some javascript help?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-05-16
<dorgan> is there a way i can find out how many lines in a file contain a certain string?
<raubvogel> dorgan: would wc do the trick for you?
<dorgan> yeah thats what i ended up using
<dorgan> cat | grep | wc -l
<dorgan> :)
<raubvogel> Now you have to do that in perl ;)
<mhall119> perl -e 'my $count = 0; while (my $line = <STDIN>) { $count++ if $line =~ s/pattern/; } print $count;'
<mhall119> ^^ not verified
<moha85> Hello everybody, I don't speak english well! So I have a probleme: I have windows 7 in my pc and I installed ubuntu 12.04. So when I start the computer I don't see the windows partition in the grub menu. I need help, PLEASE!
<balloons> moha85, bah.. he left
<balloons> sudo update-grub ...
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-05-17
<Skiz> hello?
<skiz_> does anyone talk in here?
<maxolasersquad> Are there any rumors about the location of UDS-R?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-05-18
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: I've heard it's going to be somewhere in Europe
<cjohnston> Somewhere in the world
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-05-13
 * raub admires the tumbleweeds rolling by
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-05-12
<mhall119> Bryanstein: ping
<mhall119> Bryanstein: I was told that the best way to request sponsorship from the makers of MongoDB (10gen) was through this form:https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1FpnzawRzTzyysfM2VT_Ke3OpgZ2rAPjQS0afzfWQcik/viewform
<Bryanstein> mhall119, gotcha...did you get that link from Francesca?
<Bryanstein> When is the next meeting? I don't see anything down for May?
<mhall119> Bryanstein: I got the link from their european area community manager, but if should be good for anywhere
<mhall119> we didn't have one scheduled for may yet, we probably should
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-05-11
<govatent> hello world
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-05-13
<DammitJim> is there a proper way to block updates from being performed for a certain group of packages?
<DammitJim> I have installed samba on an Ubuntu server, but I've had very bad experiences where the updates break my configurations
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-05-14
<balloons> DammitJim, look into apt-pinning
<DammitJim> thanks balloons 
<DammitJim> not apt-mark hold ?
<balloons> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto explains it all
<balloons> but yea I guess that's the idea if you only want to hold one package forever. 
<DammitJim> balloons, do you know if I can make it not update any packages that samba relies on?
<balloons> that's why it gets tricky
<mhall119> I think you'd have to do this for all the dependencies that matter
<balloons> things in the archive will assume current versions and at some point you may have to upgrade
<balloons> it's a slippery slope. But with samba you are probably fine. 
<balloons> for a little while at least :p
<DammitJim> man, the thing is that samba screws with you
<DammitJim> they update stuff and things break
<DammitJim> but I honestly don't know if it is just the samba package or dependent packages that cause this
<DammitJim> most people blame it on just "samba"
<balloons> I've not had trouble with samba for some time
<balloons> but that's just me.. I know it can be frustrating
<mhall119> a samba snappy package is probably going to make this easier all around
<balloons> there you go.. you can run multiple versions, only your favorite version and easily rollback to any of them if you wish
<DammitJim> what is a samba snappy package?
<mhall119> snappy is a new packaging system we're working on
<DammitJim> oh gosh
<mhall119> it allows developers to package their stuff along with dependencies in an easier way than .deb packages
<mhall119> it also allows updating the app and the OS independently of eacher
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-05-16
<jose> soooo I read the FL team will be over at SELF?
<ahoneybun> DammitJim still have not seen you yet
<ahoneybun> I will be JollyRgrs
<ahoneybun> opps
<JollyRgrs> lol, no worries
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-05-22
<ahoneybun> mhall119 is there going to be an UbuCon at SELF then?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: not this year, no
<ahoneybun> darn
<ahoneybun> I guess more time for self then
<ahoneybun> mhall119 will we have a booth?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I hope to know tomorrow
<ahoneybun> be weird to have Jose coming without it
<ahoneybun> since he is coming then he must have a talk happening
<mhall119> ahoneybun: yeah, he's talking about juju I believe
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-05-15
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> Oh, yeah sure..  I don't need windows anyway.
<floridagram4> <KMyers> @AdamOutler
<floridagram4> <SivaMachina> If I need Windows. It may require a Wine bottle or 2
<floridagram4> <KMyers> A bottle within a bottle
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Wine generally does a good job but there are some things it does not do too well
<floridagram4> <SivaMachina> I have run into that
<floridagram4> <SivaMachina> Luckily not something I really wanted anyways
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> how did you vnc from owncloud?
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Just installed Guacamole and proxied the Tomcat connection to localhost:8085. I then wrote a quick application to display "localhost:8085"
<floridagram4> <KMyers> The VNC viewer connects to all of my boxes over a VPN. The server is not setup to listen on any interface except the VPN
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> what do you use to write nextcloud apps?
<floridagram4> <KMyers> I dont need to be on my VPN to access the VNC Viewer. I did take extra caution to ensure everything goes over SSL and 2FA is in place
<floridagram4> <KMyers> https://apps.nextcloud.com/developer/apps/generate to generate the skeleton app, the rest is PHP
<floridagram4> <KMyers> In fact it is ALL php
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> wow, I like it
<floridagram4> <KMyers> SELF Schedule is up - http://www.southeastlinuxfest.org/pdfs/SELF-2017-Schedule.pdf
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> https://www.meetup.com/Microsoft-Store-Aventura-Mall/?gj=ej1b
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> should we have a Ubuntu Hour in a Windows Store lol
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers, 😞
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun, 😞
<floridagram4> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, I got that email as well
<floridagram4> <KMyers> WSL is a thing so I don't see a problem
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> Windows store Linux?
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> I think it would be new
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Windows Subsystem for Linux
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> I know
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> Oh, the bash shell
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> sent a message
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> To the store?
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> well yea tho the meetup site
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> Ok
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-05-16
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> Technically WSL is Ubuntu
<floridagram4> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Nope. It is a chroot, it technically does not use a Ubuntu kernel. It is similar to OpenVZ in it's limitations
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> Just picked this up "for my kids"
<floridagram4> <SivaMachina> Ok hen. apperantly the emoji/sticker sticker selection can be in a seperate pane now
<floridagram4> <SivaMachina> then*
<floridagram4> <SivaMachina> Finally got my first system update for this phone. After having 5 months...
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> Seriously, what is wrong with your taste in font?
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> There is a ton of research in how to make highly legible fonts and you go and screw it all up.
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> The Oatmeal has a better font than that.
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> I'd choose comic sans over that font.
<floridagram4> <SivaMachina> Better?
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Much
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> Yes!
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> What device is that?
<floridagram4> <SivaMachina> LG x power
<floridagram4> Daniel Patino was added by: Daniel Patino
<floridagram4> <Panzer_III> Hello all!
<floridagram4> <KMyers> He found me... HELP!!!
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Are you implying something @SivaMachina
<floridagram4> <SivaMachina> What I am implying is no.
<floridagram4> <KMyers> There are officially too many Daniels here
<floridagram4> <SivaMachina> Two many
<floridagram4> <KMyers> @AdamOutler
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> Ok, now that's just overboard.   I want your cloud.
<floridagram4> <KMyers> I know
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> Let me use your password?
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> Wtf?  Y u backing up the internet?
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> Need them in case people wants flash drives or DVDs burned
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> https://youtu.be/kk_kKSe0Iuw
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> It looks like my doorbell caught rain going upwards
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-05-17
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Yes. Connect a USB mouse or keyboard to it
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> you know I just thought of that a few mins ago and fixed it
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> the Mi Remote is still broken tho
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> holy crap: https://media.giphy.com/media/l4FGHS1HmqxNKOzVS/giphy.gif
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> @KMyers https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2017/05/16/google-pixel-2-taimen-specifications-leak/#2272b0b27741
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> whoa whoa to strong there
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> *too
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> https://i.warosu.org/data/g/img/0510/19/1445870050758.jpg
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> Stackexchange is using instant apps.
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> Did you guys know that you can eject the CD-ROM using command "eject"?  This is new to me.
<maxolasersquad> When I first got my work laptop, it was the only way to eject the disc. `sudo eject`.
<maxolasersquad> That's since been fixed, fortunately.
<floridagram4> <KMyers> FYI - I have one seat available for SouthEast Linux Fest if anyone wants to ride up.
<floridagram4> * ahoneybun demands the leaving on Thurs and switching drivers
<floridagram4> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, No can do
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> I know lol
<floridagram4> <govatent> Has anyone been able to get the ppa working for virtualbox on 17.04?
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Have not tried the latest PPA, whats up?
<maxolasersquad> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2VF8tmLFHw
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Watching
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> yes the Nexus Player is getting O maybe
<floridagram4> <SivaMachina> https://www.sudosatirical.com/articles/man-loses-will-to-live-during-gentoo-install/
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> InfoSec Taylor Swift on Twitter: "still no ms17-010 patches for linux smdh" … https://mobile.twitter.com/SwiftOnSecurity/status/864684238188294145
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> Is the SMB vulnerable on Linux?
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> Android O here I come
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-05-18
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> Orly?
<floridagram4> <mhall119> @AdamOutler i doubt it, samba is a clean room implementation of the protocol
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> Samba is the only implementation of SMB?
<floridagram4> <mhall119> well, there's the Microsoft one too
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> Did you install O, @ahoneybun ?
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> I'm debating, not sure I want dp1 on my daily.
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> But the kotlin announcement caught me totally off guard
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> It's​ on my Nexus player
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> @Abrerr
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> Netflix was just the start: Google Play Console lets developers exclude app availability for devices that don't pass SafetyNet … http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/05/18/netflix-just-start-google-play-console-lets-developers-exclude-app-availability-devices-dont-pass-safetynet/
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> Damn it
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> I see the reason behind it but as a user I don't like it
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> @Abrerr they changed the whole layout on Android TV in O
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> Not sure if I like it
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> What device are you running O on?
<floridagram4> <KMyers> @Abrerr, He has a Nexus player
<floridagram4> <KMyers> I installed O on my Pixel C yesterday but have not played around with it
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> I did it to my Nexus Player
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> @ahoneybun as far as I understand, I believe you can't download them from the play store, but getting the APK should still work
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> Just no updates
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> Going to install on my phone probably Sunday
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> http://thehackernews.com/2017/05/chrome-windows-password-hacking.html
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-05-19
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> mm Play Store is crashing
<floridagram4> <SivaMachina> @AdamOutler, That is what I shared
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> ​'Safe and predictable' Windows 10 S won't run Linux, says Microsoft | ZDNet … http://www.zdnet.com/article/safe-and-predictable-windows-10-s-wont-run-linux-says-microsoft/?loc=newsletter_featured_related_listing&ftag=TRE-03-10aaa6b&bhid=26086745199008469648754706892853
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> I have a feeling the next version of Windows  will actually be based on Linux.
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> Not 10S, but whatever comes after.
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> At that point, the Windows Subsystem for Linux would become an actual Subsystem for Linux.
<maxolasersquad> I would see that a good thing.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-05-20
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> Well this is new
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> is it odd that GPM for Android TV does not support Podcasts?
<floridagram4> <KMyers> GPM Podcasts have always been half baked
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> I stick to Podcast
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> *PocketCasts
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> Walmart has Switches
<clvx> ahoneybun, what do you mean by switches? 
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> sorry the Nintendo Switch
<clvx> ohhh 
